# Does anyone have people who try to talk you out of getting a GSD?



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have had two people, after grieving my 4th GSD, Cheyenne, and adopting a GSD from a woman who rescues them, almost yell at me that I should have gotten a small friendly dog instead of the big bad GSDs ( this one may have some Malinois in him-I'm doing a DNA test). They are not normally friendly like a lab at the door when a stranger comes in. My Cheyenne was aloof but came up to people who did not reach out for her but she came to them and was ready to engage in petting and play. People don't understand that you can't push their threshold. I have had trainers with my other GSDs but because of work problems did not have enough to continue training with everything. I was just told, "GET RID OF HIM NOW< THEY ARE TERRIBLE DOGS! PLEASE GET RID OF HIM and get a smaller friendly dog! Then I got the, "You are never going to be firm with them", They never minded you. You never corrected them. Very untrue, I spent many hours in training with various trainers, until I found one I really liked. Mine would get overly excited and that'w when she would not calm down. I have my rescue a week now. He loves my husband, growled at him the first day, is still a big puppy at 11 months old, endless energy, plays ball with us constantly, I bought many toys, and taking him for walks. Now the neighbor down the street thinks I will never be able to handle a part Mal dog since they fly over huge walls. I said they were trained to catch balls on long poles waaaaay up in the air. climb trees etc. Mine is happy chasing balls. I am so tired of the negativity and no confidence in me but my husband and I are happy with him. Do we have to have a dog ready for company that only shows up once a year? She is still bouncy and we are having houseguests for two nights. We will be boarding him since the wife does not like animals and she is a very active puppy. If someone comes over I have a huge comfy crate she is okay with to put her in for a few hours. What is the problem with some people. O am sick of them. Do any of you have similar comments or stories?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Many people simply are uneasy with the looks and temperament of GSDs.Too wolfy.It's to my advantage in the rural area where I live.It's not a high crime area but equipment theft is common.No worries about tools and tractors disappearing.'Weird Dog Lady's ' property is given a wide berth.
Some family and friends are not totally comfortable either so the dogs are gated or kenneled away from them.I usually make a point of showing off their obedience skills when moving them in and out.It helps to make the guests feel more comfortable.I've had people label them 'the two good ones and the mean one(Samson) just because he doesn't want to greet.Oh well


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

No one tried to talk me out of it but, there were some funny reactions. My mother immediately recalled a mean shepherd that lived across the street when she was a kid. A number of people asked me the typical questions, " aren't they aggressive?", "don't they fight with other dogs?", "don't they shed a lot?"... 
My patient answers were, "some are, depends upon training/socialization". "some are, depends upon training/socialization", and "Yes they do, but I don't mind brushing and vacuuming daily"....People have lots to say about almost everything. Never worried much about that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I'm trying to talk myself out of a puppy right now. Does that count?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't like people other than my immediate family so if my GSD keeps others away I'm good with it...LOL! 
No one tried to talk us out of getting a GSD because we (me and my husband) are grown adults and didn't ask for anyone's permission on what breed of dog to get. If anyone were to inject their thoughts on the breed of dog we chose in the negative I would politely thank them for their thoughts on the subject and just disregard what they said. We are adults and it's our life to live the way we want with the pets we choose. It would be different if we asked for their advise before the fact. 
I know several people with small dogs that are total terrors. I've been bitten by more than one supposed easily manageable small dog. 
My life, my dog...mind your own business... Yeah, I'm snarky with a capitol "B". 

FWIW Chow Chows are on many aggressive breed lists too. Our last two dogs were Chow/Samoyed mixes (female litter mates) and were the gentlest most loving dogs ever and no one ever suggested to us that Chows were a bad breed to own. Probably because although they were good sized they were fluffy and adorable. 
People tend to be more afraid of their perceived image of a breed than the dog in front of them. 
GSD's are seen as bad *ss law enforcement or military dogs. People forget that farmers and old world shepherds have used and lived with them for over a century with no issues. 
All breeds can have bad apples. Good breeding, temperament and proper training matters regardless of the specific breed. Your friends, family and strangers are just ignorant to the facts.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Springbrz said:


> I don't like people other than my immediate family so if my GSD keeps others away I'm good with it...LOL!
> No one tried to talk us out of getting a GSD because we (me and my husband) are grown adults and didn't ask for anyone's permission on what breed of dog to get. If anyone were to inject their thoughts on the breed of dog we chose in the negative I would politely thank them for their thoughts on the subject and just disregard what they said. We are adults and it's our life to live the way we want with the pets we choose. It would be different if we asked for their advise before the fact.
> I know several people with small dogs that are total terrors. I've been bitten by more than one supposed easily manageable small dog.
> My life, my dog...mind your own business... Yeah, I'm snarky with a capitol "B".
> ...


I agree, Darn, I am 63 and we make our own choices, I am not a fru fru dog person, fine for those who are, no problem, but I always had big dogs,and lots of GSDS. They puppyhood is the hardest then they settle down more. I have friends who are controlling and have no confidence in my ability to "make them mind". I can't change their DNA but I do train with trainers, no Petsmart ones either. I have done good training with my other ones but everyone wants a bug goofy dog to greet them. They are wary of strangers, they bark at the door, they are guard dogs. I have lived in bad areas before and no one messes with our house. I have a crate if someone wants to visit, or a nearby kennel for a few day visit but we rarely get visitors. I adore my breed. I got rid of one "friend", I just told another one off last night and am waiting for the other shoes to drop with one other. My family lives 800 miles away and has not made any attempt to visit me in 35 years. I am not designing my house or getting a dog based on a visit once every few months from a friend. My dog is my best friend besides my husband!.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

There is nothing like being able to send Ole to his place and have him wait contently while someone harangues me about why German Shepard are bad pets.

At first, I thought of 'place' as just something useful to get my energic puppy out from underfoot. Going to his place and lying down seems to cause him to relax and settle himself. He gets this expression like, "Ok, the human wants to work this out for himself. I'll be over here chewing this toy if you need me."

To be honest, I still have to be closer than 5 feet from the place to have Ole successful go to it. I have to stay within 10 feet of him or else he wanders at mild distractions.... we are making progress.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's bizarre. My mother had a scar the size of my fist from a GSD tearing a chunk out of her thigh when she was a child. She loved my dogs, especially Sabi. I never, in near 13 years, found anyone who didn't love Sabi though. The people we arrested thought she was cool. The people we evicted often commented on how awesome she was. The homeless regulars often brought her presents. Kids adored her. Police loved her. Mailmen loved her. Meter readers loved her. Vets loved her. 
No one likes Shadow, lol. But no one tells me I shouldn't have her. And lots of landlords and hotel managers have commented that she's a great dog. She's actually a little jerk! But apparently we hide that well.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Shouldn't listen to people............. Even when I say I have a dog, people ask me 'what kinda dog?' and when I say 'a German Shep' the reaction was mixed. There was once who said 'Ooh, I wouldn't get one. They're aggressive, hard to manage and have really bad hips and prone to sickness.' blah blah. Ignore


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have had a co-worker ask me what breed of dog I had. When I said GSD she wrinkled her nose and asked why. Eh. To each their own. There are lots of breeds that don't appeal to me--I don't go around telling their owners that though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sebrench said:


> she wrinkled her nose and asked why. Eh. To each their own.


"I said the same thing to your husband"


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Well I'm trying to talk myself out of a puppy right now. Does that count?


Get a puppy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I thought you got a female. I need to read more closely. Yes, most people I know either don’t like German Shepherds or think everyone should have a small dog. I have a very small female we rescued and people have actually said to me, That is a good size for a dog. We love her but she is non standard. They are offended by big dogs. I ignore them.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My cousin tried to talk me out of getting another GSD only because he wanted his travel partner (me), free for more adventures. He thought a more laid back, couch potato dog would be better suited for me. Doesn't matter now, he's gotten married since my last one died and so now he's got a new travel partner.

I feel like we're constantly (exaggerating a little) telling people here in the forums not to get a GSD when we hear about their family situation or reason or which line...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I am a quiet artsy person but have always loved GSDs. 
People think it's odd, and looked at me funny when I said that was the breed that we like best! 
They think GSDs should be owned by the military or police, and think they are too mean, too big, too dangerous for an average home...that's the impression I got!

I have had clients and passersby shy away from my dog or ask if he bites...


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

My MIL thinks Shepherds are unstable (her dad was a vet in rural England and apparently that's why...?) and she thinks Rotties (Agis is a mix) are terrible dogs. She never said this about Luc - I don't think she really knew Teagan - but she's brought the nieces and our nephew (4 of them, 5-10 years old) over to meet him and he did great despite four rambunctious children in a small space (we live in an apartment) and just had dinner with us Wednesday and was saying WHAT A NICE BOY HE IS!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

One of my coworkers said the only dog he would never get is a GSD because it was the only dog he was bit by when he was younger. To each their own I guess.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Well I'm trying to talk myself out of a puppy right now. Does that count?


Do it.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Well. 

They're not as friendly as Goldens or Labs or many other common breeds. And a GSD can do far more damage, if it decides to, with its athleticism and incredible bite force. People sensing that is not out of line. Not to mention, everyone has seen police dogs and Army dogs--the breed is used for those jobs for a reason. We sign up for that when we sign on for a GSD.

If I wanted a dog who was everyone's best friend and who everyone would cross the street to pet or fawn over, I'd get another Golden (my last two dogs were Goldens). Half the time, people cross the street to avoid Jupiter, an 80 pound GSD. That being said, lots of people want to pet him and even let him lick their faces! While he isn't aggressive and is better trained than 99% of the dogs out there, this is simply part of the tradeoff in getting the breed. 

Surely we understand that and learn to accept that people are going to be wary of such a strong animal.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

unfortunately there are and has been many many bad shepherds out there who have bitten people and were bad actors
in public.
Add in poor or little training and improper socialization, well yes they do have a bad track record in the eyes of the public.

luckily I've been able to rescue 2 females from our county shelter. One with good breeding and one BYB sketchy breeding. Neither were truly bad enough to have given up at 2 yrs. old but both had a litter of ??? by 2 yrs. old and found on the street roaming.

So bad ownership is part of the problem in the breed also.

Because of repeated socialization efforts on me and my adult son, both were very pleasant, nice dogs even to strangers out in public. This 2nd one needed a lot of work to overcome dog reaction but is now on her way to being
an easy dog when out and about. 

I'm still amazed though at the numbers of poorly bred GSDs, temperament wise. They run the gamut. And it's a crap shoot when adopting so they're not for everyone and they're not all the same despite registration or papers.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

No one has tried to talk us out of a GSD. Some questioned why we would do bite work (IGP). But to be honest, I wonder why other people get some breeds. I have my personal list of "I'd never own a (fill in the blank)"


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

car2ner said:


> I have my personal list of "I'd never own a (fill in the blank)"


Same here. And my list is filled the some breeds that seem to be favorites these days. I’m a fan of being the guy who owns dogs that incite fear on site, even though they’re really not scary lol. I will say my typical response with my dogs now in public when asked “does he/she bite?” Is “yeah, sometimes.” I don’t let anyone pet my dogs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

We've never had anyone suggest we shouldn't have one. The main question we get is, "Don't they shed a lot?" to which the answer is a simple, emphatic "Yes!" Most people who meet our German Shepherds want to pet them, think they're really cool, and have either had one in the past or known someone who had one in the past. We've had people ask what they're like at home and when they're puppies, because they want one themselves. We're more than happy to give them the general run down of GSDs and how to raise them right.

Then again, I live in a suburban area with lots of active, outdoorsy people who generally love large dogs of all types. The dogs in our area, especially the ones allowed to come out in public, are well behaved if not sociable with people of all ages.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, if they don't have to live with the dog, their opinion doesn't really matter. But yes, lots of people have opinions on certain breeds. I was once walking the three dogs I had then (Standard Rat Terrier, mutt, and GSD puppy) when I stopped to chat with someone. They went on about how great GSD are, at great length.I said yeah, I really liked her, but I really wanted a Doberman some day. The very next words out of their mouth were "Dobermans are mean!". Yeah, m'kay, whatever. 

I currently have a dog who's breed is so polarizing that they aren't even allowed to be discussed on this forum (rather ironic, given the GSD's place on the "dangerous breed" lists). I rarely post pictures of my dogs here, or even mention her (other than in my signature), because of that.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

During my GSD search, my family questioned me on health and temperament. I felt those were legitimate questions. There are GSDs with those issues and picking a good breeder is important. 

As far as neighbors are concerned, who knows. I don’t care too much either. I know that I’m not the house a bandit would pick ?
In other homes, I’ve had neighbors ask if my dogs alerted to anything suspicious to narrow down the time their home was broken into so I think there is a certain chance that neighbors appreciate having a protective dog around. But maybe not to the same degree as having a good ratter around.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> I currently have a dog who's breed is so polarizing that they aren't even allowed to be discussed on this forum (rather ironic, given the GSD's place on the "dangerous breed" lists). I rarely post pictures of my dogs here, or even mention her (other than in my signature), because of that.


We have that rule because there have been way too many "discussions" go bad. You hit the nail on the head when you used the term Polarizing.

As far as neighbors, when we moved into our place we had two neighbors with GSDs and everyone else had good old farm dogs. We had only one neighbor with no dogs and they used to breed beagles.
As with any dog I preach, research research research. Research the breed, the breeder/shelter, trainers, your county laws, your insurance, etc.


----------



## T'Challa! (Dec 4, 2019)

GSDMUM said:


> I have had two people, after grieving my 4th GSD, Cheyenne, and adopting a GSD from a woman who rescues them, almost yell at me that I should have gotten a small friendly dog instead of the big bad GSDs ( this one may have some Malinois in him-I'm doing a DNA test). They are not normally friendly like a lab at the door when a stranger comes in. My Cheyenne was aloof but came up to people who did not reach out for her but she came to them and was ready to engage in petting and play. People don't understand that you can't push their threshold. I have had trainers with my other GSDs but because of work problems did not have enough to continue training with everything. I was just told, "GET RID OF HIM NOW< THEY ARE TERRIBLE DOGS! PLEASE GET RID OF HIM and get a smaller friendly dog! Then I got the, "You are never going to be firm with them", They never minded you. You never corrected them. Very untrue, I spent many hours in training with various trainers, until I found one I really liked. Mine would get overly excited and that'w when she would not calm down. I have my rescue a week now. He loves my husband, growled at him the first day, is still a big puppy at 11 months old, endless energy, plays ball with us constantly, I bought many toys, and taking him for walks. Now the neighbor down the street thinks I will never be able to handle a part Mal dog since they fly over huge walls. I said they were trained to catch balls on long poles waaaaay up in the air. climb trees etc. Mine is happy chasing balls. I am so tired of the negativity and no confidence in me but my husband and I are happy with him. Do we have to have a dog ready for company that only shows up once a year? She is still bouncy and we are having houseguests for two nights. We will be boarding him since the wife does not like animals and she is a very active puppy. If someone comes over I have a huge comfy crate she is okay with to put her in for a few hours. What is the problem with some people. O am sick of them. Do any of you have similar comments or stories?


Don't let it get it to you, my dog isn't friendly with people but he is with dogs. I've never had someone tell me that crap, however if they had I would tell them its a good thing hes MY dog and not yours then! LOL some people don't understand dogs that aren't crazy friendly, dogs are predators not a teddy bear to be your play thing. If you relationship with your puppy is a good then it doesn't matter what others think cause its your life not theirs.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I did, but for different reasons. The couple wanted me to get a Malinois like them. The girlfriend (now wife) was just starting into IGP and had her preferred breed. I'm unsure of her reasonings for wanting one, but I (at the time) could not see myself with a Malinois. They seemed too intense for me. I've always wanted a GSD, and spent a few years doing research on breeders before I finally got one. I'm very happy with her overall.
My husband didn't want one initially either - he wanted an Airedale Terrier. I think he was imagining the showline GSDs because when we went down to Christine's and met her dogs, he seemed relieved. I _might_ let him get his Airedale...but it has to be from a working kennel from Europe because we both know who will be training it.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

My friend jokingly says that German Shepherds are not as good as golden retrievers, but that’s just cause that’s what he has.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out why I didn't talk myself out of our latest. Friendly, social, smart, he is....but when he decides to be be a punk.....


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sorry, I would discourage people from getting GSDs, too. They're not easy keepers. If someone lacks experience with dogs, doesn't have the time to train them and/or learn how to train, and doesn't have the physical ability or dedication to exercise them, they should not get a GSD. If they aren't willing to be bit and nipped mercilessly for up to five months by needle teeth, they shouldn't get one. If they can't handle lots of barking and whining, or the responsibility of carefully watching an adult dog who has the ability to do serious damage, they should not have a GSD.

In my opinion, this is about 90% of dog owners.

None of this is a knock on the breed or meant to discourage someone who meets these qualifications. I love my Jupiter, but I had the time, energy, and money to train him and continue to work with him. He's a working-type dog in an urban-suburban setting, so I have to make up the slack. 

Let's be honest, most dog owners suck at training and just want a buddy. That's fine, but to get a GSD puppy and just expect it'll "work out" is why you see so many of these animals at the shelters. If someone knows what they're in for and has the ability to take care of the Cadillac of the dog world, then I say welcome aboard.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

CactusWren, you're so right- the day I went to the shelter for my first GSD, there were 5 adult GSDs up for adoption.
5 dogs who's owners gave up on them. And we're a small suburban/rural area, not heavily populated.

My current shelter GSD is now after much training, a good representative of the breed when out in public. But she's
so people friendly and smiles at everyone I'm sure people think this is typical GSD behavior and temperament.
But she's the rare one, for sure. At the dog park, she's like a rambunctious golden or collie. The other GSD's are
typically more aloof to people and other dogs.
The range of temperaments is all over the spectrum in GSDs in my area. And the average new GSD owner does not
spend the time to properly mold or manner or socialize their dog.

That's the sad part, because IMO the teachable brain of an average GSD is amazing.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Orphan Heidi said:


> CactusWren, you're so right- the day I went to the shelter for my first GSD, there were 5 adult GSDs up for adoption.
> 5 dogs who's owners gave up on them. And we're a small suburban/rural area, not heavily populated.
> 
> My current shelter GSD is now after much training, a good representative of the breed when out in public. But she's
> ...


That is heart-breaking. There is a fellow around here who gets GSD shelter dogs and tries to rehabilitate them and adopt them out. I can really identify with the notion, because they sure are amazing dogs when they're in a good place. 

Jupiter is my first GSD, and I am so impressed with him. Training him is so easy it's almost like cheating. Of course, getting him to do what he doesn't want to do... not so easy. And because I was actually a little afraid of GSDs, I socialized him extensively, took him everywhere and showed him everything, had people give him treats, took him to puppy classes, three rounds of obedience, etc. 

He's a pretty good ambassador except he does have a thing against puppies. Working dog owners have told me he's a "nice" GSD. Well, I did want a nice GSD, as long as he looked scary through the windows.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Katsugsd said:


> I did, but for different reasons. The couple wanted me to get a Malinois like them. The girlfriend (now wife) was just starting into IGP and had her preferred breed. I'm unsure of her reasonings for wanting one, but I (at the time) could not see myself with a Malinois. They seemed too intense for me. I've always wanted a GSD, and spent a few years doing research on breeders before I finally got one. I'm very happy with her overall.
> My husband didn't want one initially either - he wanted an Airedale Terrier. I think he was imagining the showline GSDs because when we went down to Christine's and met her dogs, he seemed relieved. I _might_ let him get his Airedale...but it has to be from a working kennel from Europe because we both know who will be training it.


Malinois and terrier are more aggressive than gsd imo.



Stuckey said:


> My friend jokingly says that German Shepherds are not as good as golden retrievers, but that’s just cause that’s what he has.


Are they sure what they are talking about? GR also destroys house when bored and same activity level as a GSD.



CactusWren said:


> Sorry, I would discourage people from getting GSDs, too. They're not easy keepers. If someone lacks experience with dogs, doesn't have the time to train them and/or learn how to train, and doesn't have the physical ability or dedication to exercise them, they should not get a GSD. If they aren't willing to be bit and nipped mercilessly for up to five months by needle teeth, they shouldn't get one. If they can't handle lots of barking and whining, or the responsibility of carefully watching an adult dog who has the ability to do serious damage, they should not have a GSD.
> 
> In my opinion, this is about 90% of dog owners.
> 
> ...


Well thats the 90% of the dog owners thinking a big dog is a couch potato no f**** way. I have babysit a lot of gsd for other families holiday reasons and only one was a bit nervous. A lot in my neighbourhood love GSD. But, the image went down a bit due a lot of preceptions of biting incidents due insufficient training. There is a image of GSD that they are police dogs.



Orphan Heidi said:


> CactusWren, you're so right- the day I went to the shelter for my first GSD, there were 5 adult GSDs up for adoption.
> 5 dogs who's owners gave up on them. And we're a small suburban/rural area, not heavily populated.
> 
> My current shelter GSD is now after much training, a good representative of the breed when out in public. But she's
> ...


Well said cant say more.



CactusWren said:


> That is heart-breaking. There is a fellow around here who gets GSD shelter dogs and tries to rehabilitate them and adopt them out. I can really identify with the notion, because they sure are amazing dogs when they're in a good place.
> 
> Jupiter is my first GSD, and I am so impressed with him. Training him is so easy it's almost like cheating. Of course, getting him to do what he doesn't want to do... not so easy. And because I was actually a little afraid of GSDs, I socialized him extensively, took him everywhere and showed him everything, had people give him treats, took him to puppy classes, three rounds of obedience, etc.
> 
> He's a pretty good ambassador except he does have a thing against puppies. Working dog owners have told me he's a "nice" GSD. Well, I did want a nice GSD, as long as he looked scary through the windows.


You are my inspiration to getting a gsd well said. A lot of Male GSD tend to be a bit too friendly due bad training of manners .

90% is the owners fault not the dog. They adapt to your behaviours.


---------


Bottom line of this. I have been told many times to NOT getting a GSD as first dog. but, after a huge internet reading and research I am willing to put the time and effort in it.

A lot of owners want a couched potato so don't get a gsd. I have babsit many in the past non of them bite me or any other people/dogs.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

hirakawa199006 said:


> Are they sure what they are talking about? GR also destroys house when bored and same activity level as a GSD.


Theirs are outdoor dogs strictly. He’s also got a malamute but it’s not so great and he doesn’t usually brag about her(except for her superior size over other dogs, she’s giant).


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Its just weird when I babysit a GSD and take out for a walk a lot of other dog owners avoid you..... Why the **** some people think most GSD are police dogs? Not all are.

Yes a lot are perceptive about GSD. blah blah blah blah whatever they get brainwashed. I am not toxic but, a lot on our local forum is toxic.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Well, I left my browser open on some German Shepherd breeder sites this morning... The family was none too pleased.

I have been bitten by the German Shepherds bug  Too be fair I was planning on waiting until Ole gets to be 2.5 years old before I think about gettting another pup


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

davewis said:


> Well, I left my browser open on some German Shepherd breeder sites this morning... The family was none too pleased.
> 
> I have been bitten by the German Shepherds bug  Too be fair I was planning on waiting until Ole gets to be 2.5 years old before I think about gettting another pup


so does your family agree with you?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

@hirakawa199006 We have reached a compromise where Ole and I can continue to live in the house as long as we don't bring up getting another puppy. If you are married, you know how that goes

But seriously, they have been good sports about the whole thing. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I had to talk myself out of getting a GSD as I rent right now and don’t have solid plans for the future and having a shepherd would limit my options even more than just having 2 dogs does.

I’ve tried to talk some people into getting shepherds who I think would absolutely love a shepherd. Have tried to talk others out of breeds including shepherds as the breed in general wouldn’t be a good fit. I try to not count outliers/individuality when recommending or advising against breeds. But if somebody is set on a certain breed then I hammer in on trying to find that specific dog/outlier.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I was in the first place wanting to get a Tervuren Shepherd after a while, I walked a few and they have way too much energy.

Then I was looking at a Grand Pyrenees and no one breeds them or a waitlist of 2 years or more.

Then I went to looking for a Husky no way too much energy and stubborn.

Then I went just the old way like my old neighbor had, a female GSD very behaved etc.

I had to walk these dogs a few times hmm no. not my piece of cheese.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

I have a gsd and to this day I still have ppl say “are you happy with a dog that big?” And i don’t know how to take that. To me it’s an insult as if something is wrong with big dogs or the gsd breed. To me, little dogs are dumb. A real dog in the past was a wolf that started living with man. And that’s what I wanted. And a gsd is pretty close..

If I wanted a 5lb fluffy useless dog that would get punted by any intruder I’d just get more cats bc cats are better at being small and nimble and can actually fight for their size


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You know, I've had both large and small dogs, and they were all good dogs and good watchdogs. Cats, on the other hand, while I like them just fine, never have alerted me to anything!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

tim_s_adams said:


> You know, I've had both large and small dogs, and they were all good dogs and good watchdogs. Cats, on the other hand, while I like them just fine, never have alerted me to anything!


Wow! I have had cats alert me to a lot of things including an intruder in the house hiding upstairs.


----------



## afetta538 (4 d ago)

GSDMUM said:


> I have had two people, after grieving my 4th GSD, Cheyenne, and adopting a GSD from a woman who rescues them, almost yell at me that I should have gotten a small friendly dog instead of the big bad GSDs ( this one may have some Malinois in him-I'm doing a DNA test). They are not normally friendly like a lab at the door when a stranger comes in. My Cheyenne was aloof but came up to people who did not reach out for her but she came to them and was ready to engage in petting and play. People don't understand that you can't push their threshold. I have had trainers with my other GSDs but because of work problems did not have enough to continue training with everything. I was just told, "GET RID OF HIM NOW< THEY ARE TERRIBLE DOGS! PLEASE GET RID OF HIM and get a smaller friendly dog! Then I got the, "You are never going to be firm with them", They never minded you. You never corrected them. Very untrue, I spent many hours in training with various trainers, until I found one I really liked. Mine would get overly excited and that'w when she would not calm down. I have my rescue a week now. He loves my husband, growled at him the first day, is still a big puppy at 11 months old, endless energy, plays ball with us constantly, I bought many toys, and taking him for walks. Now the neighbor down the street thinks I will never be able to handle a part Mal dog since they fly over huge walls. I said they were trained to catch balls on long poles waaaaay up in the air. climb trees etc. Mine is happy chasing balls. I am so tired of the negativity and no confidence in me but my husband and I are happy with him. Do we have to have a dog ready for company that only shows up once a year? She is still bouncy and we are having houseguests for two nights. We will be boarding him since the wife does not like animals and she is a very active puppy. If someone comes over I have a huge comfy crate she is okay with to put her in for a few hours. What is the problem with some people. O am sick of them. Do any of you have similar comments or stories?


I knew someone that had a beautiful German shepherd. He said the dog "turned on him" and was euthanized. I though, oh no. This dog must have attacked him. Perhaps a product of bad breeding? No. After learning more about the situation...the GSD was locked up in a 5th wheel most of the day and it was the first dog this guy owned. He didn't know how to train a dog...let alone a high drive GSD. he didn't set proper boundaries and gave little mental stimulation, and the dog suffered for it. Worst part...the dog didn't bite anyone. He just growled at the guy when he tried to get the dog out of his bed! UGH. So sad. He warned me away from getting my GSD. isn't that like hiring a math tutor that failed math class? Lol.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

afetta538 said:


> I knew someone that had a beautiful German shepherd. He said the dog "turned on him" and was euthanized. I though, oh no. This dog must have attacked him. Perhaps a product of bad breeding? No. After learning more about the situation...the GSD was locked up in a 5th wheel most of the day and it was the first dog this guy owned. He didn't know how to train a dog...let alone a high drive GSD. he didn't set proper boundaries and gave little mental stimulation, and the dog suffered for it. Worst part...the dog didn't bite anyone. He just growled at the guy when he tried to get the dog out of his bed! UGH. So sad. He warned me away from getting my GSD. isn't that like hiring a math tutor that failed math class? Lol.


That’s actually a really sad story. 😢
I feel bad for that dog


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I've been growled at and bitten by too many small dogs to consider one, far too many untrained ones at the end of the leash. That's my answer.

....besides GSD are the best breed on the planet


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Brother in law had the audacity to say thatt we were too old for a GSD puppy. He did make a few good points but stil.....


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

car2ner said:


> Brother in law had the audacity to say thatt we were too old for a GSD puppy. He did make a few good points but stil.....


Theres no such thing as too old for a GSD. 😅


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Yes, actually I have. I don’t know one person who doesn’t own German Shepherds who think I should get another one. My immediate family understands but even they want to try something else, after years of GSD ownership. My friends adored my first few dogs but have not been happy with any dogs I’ve owned since then.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Almost all of my family and my neighbors was rather upset I was getting a GSD. Though after getting her, the garage door handles are no longer being turned by someone who's been trying to get in the garage for a while 😏 My one half of the family has always been supportive of shepherds bc of their friend who has them and breeds and trains them for high level protection work, imports from Germany and everything. The other half only sees them as mean police dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Decades ago my father said you can't trust them and you can never leave your kids alone with them. He had only ever had dogs on a farm that slept in the barn so take it with a grain of sale.

He ended up absolutely loving my dogs (my first one was when I was still a teenager, living at home) and the only dogs allowed at his house. I don't think he'd ever seen dogs that came when you called them and laid down beside you when you said to. When he was very old, he loved them laying by his chair.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

No, no one tried to talk us out of it. However I know plenty family and friends I'd try to talk out of getting one. 🤔


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Yup, family talked me out it and I got a malinois instead. No gsd haters, their concerns were primarily based on the risk of potential health issues.


----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass (4 mo ago)

Nigel said:


> Yup, family talked me out it and I got a malinois instead. No gsd haters, their concerns were primarily based on the risk of potential health issues.


Honestly that's how I landed on a GSD instead of a doberman! From research GSDs seemed healthier and easier to find a good breeder in my area. I don't know if I would ever get a doberman now after having the shepherds, I just love them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chuuyas_Wine_Glass said:


> Honestly that's how I landed on a GSD instead of a doberman! From research GSDs seemed healthier and easier to find a good breeder in my area. I don't know if I would ever get a doberman now after having the shepherds, I just love them.


I miss my girl, I’d take another like her any day, even with her health problems (lupus). Within a few years we lost 3, one to a brain tumor and two to hemangiosarcoma. We have a senior with a history of seizures, but he doing well at 10.5 yrs. I love my mal, the kids do too, he’s certainly been a learning experience for me. He’s 2 now and settling down ever sooooo slightly….. ok maybe not, but I’m sure we will find that off switch some day.


----------

